

From Punched Cards to Flat Screen (2009) [pdf] - nazri1
http://www.quercite.com/CIHK.pdf

======
MichaelCrawford
I started out with paper teletype, just a small fortran program, then a
12-line DEC VT-52 glass tty. The staff got to use 24-line terminals but the
students only had twelve because ram was expensive.

After that came punched cards, when we were writing real programs.

